# Smoked Corn on the Cob



## fat gary

Anyone ever done this?  How long?  What kind of wood?


----------



## dewetha

i tried it once. it was ok. i used my standard trio of wood - Hickory,Cherry,Apple.

I top it up with some :

*Chili-Lime Butter*

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, softened
1 tablespoon honey
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1/2 teaspoon chili powder

In a small mixing bowl, cream the butter with the honey, lime juice and chili powder. Spread over hot corn on the cob. Leftovers may be refrigerated, tightly covered with plastic wrap, for up to 2 weeks.

the next time, I will smoke it and them give it a quick min on the grill to get that nice char i like on it.


----------



## nickyb

I normally leave them wrapped in the husk.  I clean off the hair and then rub them with a little olive oil and a bit of salt and pepper.  Then I leave them alone.  Oh and use a little kitchen string to hold the husk together at the top.


----------



## rolling coal

Have only tried this a few times but comes out tasting great!  Remove some husk and all the silk. Pull the husks back but not off. Coat with EVOO then added "all spice" seasoning from cabelas. I used a few strands of the husks I pulled off to tie the husks that were left on. You will need to cut about an inch to inch and a half off the top of the cob to make it easier to tie off. I used apple wood for 1-1.5 hours in the smoker.


----------



## bama bbq

I've done corn on the grill ...smoked corn sounds good.


----------



## shoneyboy

I’ve done it many times; I soak the corn in the husk in water for about 1 hour before I put it on the smoker. Then let it smoke for about 1 hour or so, until the husk looks dried out …..It basically steams it in its husk…. one of the best ways to eat corn!!! I like to butter it and sprinkle some Tony’s Seasoning on it…. Man, I could go for some right about now….its sounding so good!!!! As far as wood goes I have used oak and hickory...


----------



## wezol

Old thread, but I thought I may throw in a few things that I've done that seem to help.

I gently pull the husks back, pull off some of the husk, but leave enough to cover the entire cop. After pulled off the silk, I rub with Italian dressing, gently fold the husks back over the corn, and wrap with a thick rubber band mid way and one near the top. The bands never break or burn (although I cant attest with having them directly over hot coals, just smoking).

Corn always turns out amazing.


----------



## fwismoker

Shoneyboy said:


> I’ve done it many times; I soak the corn in the husk in water for about 1 hour before I put it on the smoker. Then let it smoke for about 1 hour or so, until the husk looks dried out …..It basically steams it in its husk…. one of the best ways to eat corn!!! I like to butter it and sprinkle some Tony’s Seasoning on it…. Man, I could go for some right about now….its sounding so good!!!! As far as wood goes I have used oak and hickory...


That's how i do it on the grill.  What temp do you smoke at usually?


----------



## mr t 59874

By soaking in water as mentioned above, the heat will transfer at a quicker rate than if dry or using oil, resulting in what I consider a juicier product.  Time will be a result of your cooking temperature although there is some play in it by using this method. 

Watch for steam when opening.

Tom


----------



## uncle awesome

I always do corn on the cob on the grill.  Will do the soaked in the smoker next time.  Top with a cajun compound butter and then some lime to finish.  it is awesome!


----------



## divasmoker8977

I do this on the grill but today I am trying it on the smoker...this comes out the bomb, I made 6 ears last time and we ran out and everyone wanted more so today I am doing 12 ears...I make a sauce or rub out of melted butter, garlic powder, salt, pepper and chili powder and italian seasoning and put the corn on foil and rub mixture all over all of the corn, wrap in foil and put on the smoker, I am thinking 21/2 -3hrs so its done right when dinner is ready.


----------



## smokeusum

I've had the best luck smoking corn after soaking it for an hour or more prior to smoking. Pull the husks back, clean out the silks and with the husks still pulled back put in large pot of COLD water. Make a butter compound of your choice, slather ears, pull the husks back down over the ears and place in an aluminum boat. Flip them around in the boat occasional to get the smoky flavor all the way around!  I usually use cherry and/or peach because I can add these woods (after a touch of pre-charring with a propane torch) in the smoker hours after my meat has been in without producing the harsh acrid heavy white smoke taste of new wood on an almost completed smoke like you would get with hickory, applewood or orange wood, preserving the meat and actually adding a nice finishing color to the bark!


----------



## the1pearson

Lots of great tips here...
I smoke for large groups, buying a bushel w/50+ ears. Agree with most here: remove silk and soak as long as overnight in salted water. Smoke in the husk 3 hours (spray periodically using the soak brine to keep it moist). I make a butter w/ smoked garlic powder and paprika, parmesan cheese and fresh ground pepper. Slather and serve it hot off the smoker...MMmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## noboundaries

Smoked corn on the cob.  After reading this thread it is now on the menu for this weekend.


----------



## jmgreen

I grill it mostly but smoked sounds good too. Definitely clean off the silk and soak at least an hour or longer in cold water. We like it with butter stuck in with parmesan cheese and rosemary. yum. I'm doing chicken thighs with bacon this weekend and will definitely add some corn.


----------



## jmgreen

Well, I smoked 8 ears of corn yesterday along with some bacon wrapped chicken thighs. I have to say the corn was good, but I didn't find it any better than my grilled. I think I'll stick with that, although if I'm just smoking, throwing some corn on wouldn't hurt. I made the chicken using my rub and it was much better, less salty than my friend's. I will definitely make it again. My wife makes the best squash casserole and last night she used zucchini from our garden. all in all it was a delicious dinner.


----------



## bonfireboss

The wife raves about when I smoke corn, but I cant say I dream about that next ear every time, dont get me wrong its tasty but maybe i expect to much. Cook same as many have stated, pull husk back remove silk, coat with butter mix (I love siracha, beer, butter, garlic combo) roll husks back up s nd tie at top. Throw in smoker for 1-2 hours and viola. Will keep looking for that holy grail of smoked corn, but till then ill take it one ear at a time 
:-)


----------



## bigeateruk

This sounds amazing gonna try them tomorrow. Anyone got any tips for removing the silk?


----------



## smokeusum

Corn on the cob is much better fried [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## timberjet

smokeusum said:


> Corn on the cob is much better fried [emoji]128521[/emoji]


Fried corn on the cob?


----------



## timberjet

BigeaterUK said:


> This sounds amazing gonna try them tomorrow. Anyone got any tips for removing the silk?


I don't shuck my corn. I soak it in salt water for an hour or so. I actually use Jonny's seasoning salt. If you have smoked it long enough the silk is pretty much gone. What little is left is so soft you won't hardly notice it. I find I don't even need butter is ends up so good and sweet.


----------



## smokeusum

timberjet said:


> Fried corn on the cob?


Corn on the cob is much better fried [emoji]128521[/emoji]

Oh lord, yes! Fresh cob, brined in the shuck overnight, shucked, rinsed and dried,  then lightly, LIGHTLY, battered (like almost none at all) dropped into a fryer long enough to "fry" up the batter but leaving the kernel almost raw so it retains the crisp/crunch/natural sweetness, immediately drizzle a blend 1 to 1 blend of butter melted & a wildflower honey and serve! [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## timberjet

I will have to try that some time. I could probably talk my mom into doing this. I don't fry stuff but she does. We have Walla Walla sweet onions in season right now here that make the best onion rings ever. I think the folks have some sturgeon as well. could be an idea for this afternoon.


----------



## jmgreen

My wife was told of a trick and we tried it and it worked. If you put the corn , husk, silk and all, in the microwave for 3 - 4 minutes, everything just slides right off and you can do what you want with it. We wrap it in tin foil with butter, parmesan and rosemary to grill. Cut it off the cob and put in a pan with cream, butter, salt and pepper. or smoke it. At any rate I thought I'd pass it along, it really works well.


----------



## ameskimo1

Smoker or BBQ - my favorite ways to cook corn since covering it with coals in the ground isn't too practical for me.  I will say I quit soaking it a few years back and haven't noticed much difference other than its less work and no water drips on my hot coals.. I do pull the silt off the top and buy it fresh - I don't buy anything that has dried out husks.


----------



## gridflash

It's Labor Day weekend. Albertson's has sweet corn on the cob on sale and I have a plan.

Remove the Silk but leave some of the husks on and slather the ears in garlic oil. Salt an pepper

Use some applewood pellets to cold smoke the corn with a tube smoker inside my Masterbuilt for about an hour.

Then, throw it on the grill with my Chili Lime Chicken fillets for about 12 min on direct heat to put some grill marks on the corn.

Remove the husks.  Butter them and throw them in the microwave for about 2 1/2 min.

Butter them again and serve... with lime juice on the side.

Geez... Smoky, sweet, juicy. They're still talking about that corn this morning.... Best ever...


----------

